# 1985 Campagnolo Super record crank.



## John Gialanella (Aug 2, 2022)

Does any member know how to polish the Campy cranks. this crank is in very nice condition, but has some tiny scuffs. I have seen on you-Tube videos these guys polish up these cranks beautifully, but they do not show how they do it. I used Simichrome polish and vigorously rubbed it in, but no results. Do I need a different polish and a buffing wheel.
Thanks John.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 2, 2022)

Possibly, Mothers Aluminum & Magnesium polish would work better.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Aug 2, 2022)

If you’re into serious scratches you’ll have to remove some material. I watched a video on you tube a few days back where an old SR stem was polished using emery paper, starting with 400 and working up through 600, 1000 and finally 2000 grit.

it takes a lot of time and patience, not to mention needing the balls to go at your nice aluminum component with 400 grit. You have to make it look like trash to cut deep enough to get rid of the deep scratches and then spend ages polishing it up.

not for the feint hearted.


----------



## John Gialanella (Aug 2, 2022)

Thanks to both of you for responding. There are really no scratches, just some scuff marks, so maybe I will use mothers aluminum & magnesium polish which I already have.
John.


----------



## ccdc.1 (Aug 2, 2022)

John Gialanella said:


> Thanks to both of you for responding. There are really no scratches, just some scuff marks, so maybe I will use mothers aluminum & magnesium polish which I already have.
> John.



At the risk of misunderstanding your question, have you removed the anodizing already? All Campy cranks except the very first versions (like, 1958) are anodized, so you have to remove that surface treatment in order to get to the aluminum and polish it to the desired high luster. Lots of info out there on how to remove the anodizing, if that's what you want to do.


----------



## John Gialanella (Aug 2, 2022)

I did not remover the anodizing, co I will have to get info on how to do it.
Thanks John.


----------



## sarmisluters (Aug 2, 2022)

If you are on Instagram, check out @the_campagkid 

He has done many posts detailing his methods of polishing and modifying campy cranks and components.  A wealth of knowledge on everything Campagnolo.  
He is a serious road bike aficionado and posts his builds too.


----------



## John Gialanella (Aug 2, 2022)

Thanks. 
John.


----------

